# Body Mount Couplers



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

My cars and locos are a mixture of Rapido and Knuckle, primarily MTL couplers. I am trying to make a conversion car and replace a couple other caboose body mounted couplers. My conversion is a Bachmann "Olde Tyme" passenger coach with an unusually long distance from the truck pin to the coupler. I want to install a body mount MTL coupler / box on one end. What MTL number do I need? MTL offers couplers for everything, but there are so many, my mind is quickly overwhelmed. I also have two cabooses with faulty / missing body mounted couplers. Which MTL coupler do I need here? I have several freight car conversions where I replaced one truck / coupler set, and they work well.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Micro Trains couplers*



grashley said:


> My cars and locos are a mixture of Rapido and Knuckle, primarily MTL couplers. I am trying to make a conversion car and replace a couple other caboose body mounted couplers. My conversion is a Bachmann "Olde Tyme" passenger coach with an unusually long distance from the truck pin to the coupler. I want to install a body mount MTL coupler / box on one end. What MTL number do I need? MTL offers couplers for everything, but there are so many, my mind is quickly overwhelmed. I also have two cabooses with faulty / missing body mounted couplers. Which MTL coupler do I need here? I have several freight car conversions where I replaced one truck / coupler set, and they work well.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


 Gordon;
If you are body mounting the MTL end of the old time coach, just about any MTL N scale coupler should work, if you mount it at the correct height. Do you have a Micro Trains track & coupler gauge? If not, I would get one. One end has a coupler at the correct height.
The other has a projection that somewhat resembles an anvil. That projection is at the correct height that a car body floor should be. You can add MTL's plastic washers to the truck kingpins to raise the car or file away some of the bolster to lower the car. once you have the right floor height, simply mount a straight coupler. Directions with the gauge will show and tell how to use it's many functions, far better than I can here.
I tend not to use MTL's "conversion kits", aimed at a specific loco. Reason; the're
too *&^%$#@ expensive! Instead I keep a few straight shank, offset shank,(lower) and offset shank,(higher) around. They will handle 99% of the body mount situations.

regards;
Traction Fan----- Also an N scale modeler :thumbsup:


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

001-02-000 or 001-02-001. I usually buy the assemble ones 001-02-003 or medium shank 001-02-006


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

biglionelguy said:


> 001-02-000 or 001-02-001. I usually buy the assemble ones 001-02-003 or medium shank 001-02-006


THANKS... I NEEDED THAT!

I note these are "reverse draft angle". What does that mean? I plan to call Fifer to order.


----------

